# Best obd2 scanners



## Carterwalls34 (Aug 6, 2021)

What is the best obd2 scanner for a 2004 w8 Passat wagon, I’m worried that most scanners won’t be able to read it because of how odd the engine is, and how rare these cars actually are.


----------



## LuvmyW8 (Jul 18, 2021)

Carterwalls34 said:


> What is the best obd2 scanner for a 2004 w8 Passat wagon, I’m worried that most scanners won’t be able to read it because of how odd the engine is, and how rare these cars actually are.


If you can afford it RossTeck is by far the best it covers all scotus group vehicles it allows you to scan codes change parameters all kinds of stuff a good shop can do. I have a couple other dongle type readers but I’d have to find them and get back with you. I know if you have an android phone there’s a pretty decent app “ODB2” that doesn’t require a physical dongle that’s pretty good. The app imagine is an engine with a ring around it. It does say it works on iPhones but I could never get it to work. I believe there’s a free version and paid version. Also Rosstech has a manual you can DL because there’s so much you can do with it. They also have a “Lite” version I think which is much cheaper than the full version. I hope that helps. Side note what code (s) or issue do you have


----------



## AutoGuide (Dec 23, 2020)

We put this article together with some suggestions from the community. What is the Best WV OBD2 Scanner for the DIY Mechanic?


----------

